# Sage Customer Service No responce on email, now no number, any contacts ?



## markthorpw (Jan 21, 2014)

My Sage Dual Boiler has developed a fault (2nd time) I'm not getting any acknoledgement on their email , and the telephone number is now not manned or dead.

Does anybody have any alternate contacts ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

they appear to be active on twitter ( sage at least )

@sageappliances


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have pm'd Mark with a personal contact at Sage, perhaps he will have more luck


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This number works, I have just tried it 0844 334 5110


----------



## markthorpw (Jan 21, 2014)

Via twitter I had a call from Claire who was apologetic and helpful. Fingers crossed next steps / contact resolves issues. Thanks dfk41


----------



## EspressoDoppio (Oct 14, 2019)

Support page: https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/support/sage-support.html

New phone number is 0808 178 1650

0844 334 5110 is not toll free!


----------

